# Intact Elasmosaurus found In Queensland



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

This is so very exciting.

Museum of Tropical Queensland paleontologist Dr. Espen Knutsen says the discovery of a fully intact Elasmosaurus fossil will help us “understand” how dinosaurs lived across central Queensland. “Most of what is now central inland Queensland and northern New South Wales was inundated by an inland sea,” Dr. Knutsen told Sky News Australia. “We find fossils of fish and squid, and other reptiles, and also this Plesiosaur from there, so we know what sort of environment they were living in.”


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm waiting for the _Elasmosaurus Dundee _movie featuring Paul Hogan to be released.


----------

